# Cardioversion - I am new to cardiology coding



## elbeRN (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I am new to cardiology coding and need some help. If the doctor performs cardioversion (92960), can he also bill for an EKG after the cardioversion?
Thanks,
lb


----------



## deeva456 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello,

I checked the CCI edits and yes you can bill and EKG following the cardioversion; it is not on the mutually exclusive list. I would however, add modifier 59 to 93010. 

The following codes are Column 2 COMPONENTS of Column 1 code 92960 :

360001 364001 364051 364061 364101 364201 364251 364301 364401 366001 
366401 437521 517011 517021 517031 623100 623110 623180 623190 644000 
644020 644050 644080 644100 644120 644130 644150 644160 644170 644180 
644200 644210 644250 644300 644350 644450 644460 644470 644480 644490 
644500 644790 644830 644900 644930 645051 645081 645101 645171 645201 
645301 930001 930051 *93010 1 *930401 930411 930421 932821 932831 932841 
932891 932921 932951 933181 940021 942001 942501 946801 946811 946901 
947701 958121 958131 958161 958191 958221 958291 959551 963601 963651 
963721 963741 963751 963761 991430 991440 991450 991480 991490 991500 


1*) Indicates that a modifier is allowed in order to differentiate between the services provided.*

*The description of 92960 does not mention use of the EKG, nor is the EKG bundled with the cardioversion.*

*Good luck,*
*Dolores, CPC-CCC*


----------



## adonegan (Feb 3, 2010)

We bill this frequently - add 59 modifier to the 93010.

Amy, CPC


----------

